# Do you think you can build towers???



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:Breeze Fabricators is searching for the right individual who has fabrication experiance. You need to be able to tig weld aluminum and pass a test. Call Tim @ 850 554 6172 for appointment times for weld test. Pay is commensurate with skill level.:thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lookin'*

Still looking!!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Tim: 
It was good to meet you today! Thanks for stopping by the marina


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*What a place!!!*

It was great to meet you guys. Anyone want to make a trip to see some great boats at one of the nicest marina's I've come across, Barber Marina and Dry Storage is he place!!!:thumbup:


----------

